# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Korsakovia, l'histoire d'un mec qui a mangé ses yeux.

## ShinSH

Korsakovia est un mod solo pour Half Life 2. Il tente sa chance dans le créneau des survival horror, genre souvent exploré sans réel succès dans des mods pour FPS. Ici, vous prenez la place d'un type qui se réveille dans une chambre d'hôpital. Très vite, vous vous rendrez compte qu'il n'y a personne autour de vous, malgré la voix féminine tentant de vous donner diverses indications sur votre état réel (notamment sur le fait que vous délirez et que vous avez mangé vos yeux). Inutile de vous en dire plus, je ne ferais que vous gâcher le plaisir de la découverte... Et de la flippe.
 Car Korsakovia arrive à faire peur, avec son ambiance malsaine, et ses... Ouais non je ne dois vraiment pas vous en dire plus, la découverte d'éléments inconnus fait grandement partie de l'angoisse que l'on a en jouant à ce mod. Je n'ai pas pu aller bien loin après plus d'une demi heure, mais 7 chapitres sont au programme, dans une ambiance proche de Silent Hill et F.E.A.R.

Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Killy

Han le trailer est sympa, surtout la fin  ::O: 

Je testerais ça, bien que j'ai la sensation que le moteur d'HL² se prête assez mal à ce style.

----------


## Bed

Y'aurait-il un quelconque lien pour télécharger le mod ?  ::P:

----------


## Aerthur

Tu peux le trouver là, tout simplement:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/korsakovia

----------


## Bed

Merci, j'ai surtout dit ça pour le principe, un lien direct aurait été pratique ! Hop essayons ça.

----------


## FragDamon

Hop je prends, j'avais justement envie d'un petit trip horrifique  ::):

----------


## Akodo

Citation du readme :



> You will need the Orange Box version of Source running on your computer. If you don't have Episode Two, you won't be able to 
> Run the game.


Je l'installe et je teste  :;):

----------


## Akodo

Testé vite fait c'est vrai que c'est assez oppressant, par contre je suis vite bloqué, 

Spoiler Alert! 


je visite lé'tage du bas en passant par le jardin, ramasse la crowbar, je remonte, entends une explosion, une fumée noire se jette sur moi, et puis... ?

----------


## Shamanix

^^ C'est le gardien de Lost, appel John Lock ! (ou Ben Linus)  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

> Testé vite fait c'est vrai que c'est assez oppressant, par contre je suis vite bloqué, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> je visite lé'tage du bas en passant par le jardin, ramasse la crowbar, je remonte, entends une explosion, une fumée noire se jette sur moi, et puis... ?


Et puis 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu cherches un mur en bois à pêter à la crowbar

.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je prends  :Bave:

----------


## Noirdesir

Comment l'installe-t-on? J'ai essayé de le mettre dans le répertoire sourcemods mais il n'apparait pas dans Steam...

----------


## zabuza

J'avais justement envie de tester un jeu "jeu" ( ou un mod tant qu'à faire c'est gratuit ) dans le genre, pour changer.
A voir ce que ça vaut, les screenshots et le préambule ont l'air correct  ::P:

----------


## Andersen

Excellent, un nouveau mod SH en attendant Outbreak Condemned.

*HS* : ya un topic pour se présenter ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Comment l'installe-t-on? J'ai essayé de le mettre dans le répertoire sourcemods mais il n'apparait pas dans Steam...


Visiblement il faut Half Life 2 : Episode 2.

----------


## Kofi

> Visiblement il faut Half Life 2 : Episode 2.


J'ai, et je suis un noob  ::): 

A part mettre le fichier dans "SourceMods", comment on fait pour le lancer ?  ::P:

----------


## Fisc

> J'ai, et je suis un noob 
> 
> A part mettre le fichier dans "SourceMods", comment on fait pour le lancer ?


Normalement si tu a le dossier du jeu dans sourcemods, Korsakovia devrait apparaitre dans ta liste de jeux steam.

J'ai testé le premier chapitre. Ca m'a l'air plus bizaro-glaucque que survival-horror mais c'est sympa. Le seul truc que je regrette c'est qu'il n'y a pas de sous titres pour bien comprendre ce que disent les "voix", c'est pas tres dur a comprendre, mais des fois il y a des mots qui m'échappent.

----------


## Nieur

Le blabla est en français ? A défaut, c'est sous-titré ?

----------


## ShinSH

Non. Faut pas s'attendre à ca de la part d'un mod. Ca te fera réviser ton anglais, feignasse  ::):

----------


## exxos

Attendez, le mec qui a mangé ses yeux, c'est pas Benjamin Castaldi ?!?

----------

